# Ma cucineranno le nostre mamme



## wullieb22

tried looking the dictionary for the meaning of the italian word ' cucinecanno ' . can anyone help ?


----------



## mylam

Try posting in the Italian-English forum


----------



## Jana337

wullieb22 said:
			
		

> tried looking the dictionary for the meaning of the italian word ' cucinecanno ' . can anyone help ?


Hello and welcome! 

I guess it is a misspelled word. Could you please show us more context? A sentence? A situation where this word was used?

Thank you,

Jana


----------



## Idioteque

maybe it might be "cucineranno"  Otherwise, it doesn't make a sense... this word does not exist!

Laura


----------



## silvietta

wullieb22 said:
			
		

> tried looking the dictionary for the meaning of the italian word ' cucinecanno ' . can anyone help ?


 
Probably u mean "cucineranno" that is the third person plural of the future They will cook...
Let me know
Silvia


----------



## wullieb22

hi , thanks to everyone who replied . the writing was pretty difficult to read , but i think silvietta was correct . i knew it had something to do with cooking , but i obviously mis-read the word. the sentence read ' Ma cucineranno le nostre mamme !! ' . thanks again.


----------



## AmericanoNYC

wullieb22 said:
			
		

> tried looking the dictionary for the meaning of the italian word ' cucinecanno ' . can anyone help ?


be qui in New York City la traduzione ma cucineranno le nostre mamme e:
well Here in New York City the exact translation of ma cucineranno le nostre mamme is:



> do our mothers cook?


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> beh qui a New York la traduzione di "ma cucineranno le nostre mamme" è:
> well Here in New York City the exact translation of ma cucineranno le nostre mamme is:



Sorry, but it doesn't sound as a question...I would translate it "But our mums are going to cook!" I don't know the context, but it sounds as a n exclamation...   if wullieb22 could give us the context...   

Ciao, Laura


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Sorry, but it doesn't sound as a question...I would translate it "But our mums are going to cook!" I don't know the context, but it sounds as a n exclamation...  if wullieb22 could give us the context...
> 
> Ciao, Laura


 
of course it is!!!
form of speech question?modo riflessivo *reflective mode*:

do our mothers cook?
le nostre mamme cucinano?

form of speech exclamation! present event ,today,now
but our mothers are going to cook!
ma le nostre madri stanno andando"verbo andare-to go" ha"or per" cucinare!

form of speech verb past (no longer current) in times past,gone
le nostre madri andavano a cucinare
andavano passato prossimo 

*Indicativo Imperfetto*
andavo, andavi, andava, andavamo, andavate, andavano
be an indication of to go in the form of speech,past,present,future


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> of course it is!!!
> form of speech question?future event ,tomorrow,next week
> do our mothers cook?
> le nostre mamme cucinano?
> 
> form of speech exclamation! present event ,today,now
> but our mothers are going to cook!
> ma le nostre madri stanno andando"verbo andare-to go" ha"or per" cucinare!
> 
> form of speech verb past (no longer current) in times past,gone
> le nostre madri andavano a cucinare
> andavano passato prossimo
> 
> *Indicativo Imperfetto*
> andavo, andavi, andava, andavamo, andavate, andavano
> be an indication of to go in the form of speech,past,present,future



Excuse me, AmericanoNYC but doesn't "be going to" indicate a future action?  I don't doubt that my translation may be wrong, but I knew that "I'm going to do something" means that I've decided to do it, I will do it... (for example: "Ruth has won some money. She's going to buy a new car  ). Or I might say "something is going to happen" in the future, because the situation now makes us believe this (for example: "it's going to rain")
So, in this case, "Our mothers are going to cook" means "Ma le nostre madri cucineranno!" (le nostre madri intendono cucinare...), that's to say, "Our mothers are gonna cook, so there won't be problems with food!" 
Is it wrong?  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## AmericanoNYC

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> of course it is!!!
> *form of speech question?modo riflessivo reflective mode:*
> 
> do our mothers cook?
> le nostre mamme cucinano?
> 
> form of speech I still a question to!! present future event ,today,now,next week
> but our mothers are going to cook?
> ma le nostre madri stanno andando"verbo andare-to go" ha"or per" cucinare?
> 
> form of speech verb past (no longer current) in times past,gone
> le nostre madri andavano a cucinare
> andavano passato prossimo
> 
> *Indicativo Imperfetto*
> andavo, andavi, andava, andavamo, andavate, andavano
> be an indication of to go in the form of speech,past,present,future


 
SORRY MY MISTAKE now is right!!!


----------



## AmericanoNYC

form of speech exclamation! present event
my mother she cooking right now!
mia madre sta cucina ora!

I cannot come now because my mother is cooking!
non posso venire ora perche mia madre sta cucinando!


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> form of speech exclamation! present event
> my mother she cooking right now!
> mia madre sta cucinando ora!
> 
> I cannot come now because my mother is cooking!
> non posso venire ora perché mia madre sta cucinando!



 

I keep on having doubts about your previous reply....   

Ciao, Laura


----------



## AmericanoNYC

> "Ma le nostre madri cucineranno!" (le nostre madri intendono cucinare...), that's to say, "Our mothers are gonna cook, so there won't be problems with food!"


 
Allora qui c'e un po di confusione!
il segreto sta come e composta tutta la frase.
esempi:

hey Danilo ma al matrimonio di Carlo le nostre madri cucineranno? 
domanda "question"

oppure:

hey Danilo sai le nostre madri cucineranno al matrimonio di Carlo!! 
affermazione "exclamation"affirmation(general meaning)

Pero se tu mi dici le nostre madri intendono cucinare sono consapevole
che e un intenzione di conseguenza sara un affermazione.

Our mothers are gonna cook, so there won't be problems with food!
Le nostre madri stanno andando a cucinare e ci sara problema con il cibo
questa e un affermazione.


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> I keep on having doubts about your previous reply....
> 
> Ciao, Laura


 
LOL sai il romanesco rimane sempre dentro di noi 
cmq é cosi non la so fa nel senso che non la trovo nella tastiera


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> Our mothers are gonna cook, so there won't be problems with food!
> Le nostre madri stando andando a cucinare e quindi non ci sarà problema con il cibo
> questa èun'affermazione.



Condivido tutto quello che hai detto, ma questa traduzione non mi convince!
Scusami, ma non riesco proprio a capire perché tu traduca "our mothers are goona cook" con "Le nostre madri stando andando a cucinare"...   

HELP!!!


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> LOL sai il romanesco rimane sempre dentro di noi
> cmq é cosi non la so fa nel senso che non la trovo nella tastiera



Scusa, ma correggo sempre tutti...   sei romano?


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Scusa, ma correggo sempre tutti...  sei romano?


 
bella domanda.. allora
diciamo che la mia razza sia composta cosi
15 % romano perche mio nonno era romano
23 % toscano perche mia nonna e toscana
25 % veneto perche mia madre e veneta" di treviso"
25 % lombardo perche mio padre e milanese
5 % siciliano ho parenti a palermo
7 % Cittadino Americano

il mio cognome e presente in 161 citta italiane e 6 stati in US 
siamo una famiglia sempre in espansione a macchia d'olio 

conseguenza la mia conoscenza della lingua italiana e composta in buona parte dei vari dialetti e ogni tanto qualche frase dialettale esce fuori cmq non lo vedo come un difetto anzi si puo dire che sia una caratteristica del mio modo d'essere..


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> bella domanda.. allora
> diciamo che la mia razza sia composta cosi
> 15 % romano perche mio nonno era romano
> 23 % toscano perche mia nonna e toscana
> 25 % veneto perche mia madre e veneta" di treviso"
> 25 % lombardo perche mio padre e milanese
> 5 % siciliano ho parenti a palermo
> 7 % Cittadino Americano
> 
> il mio cognome e presente in 161 citta italiane e 6 stati in US
> siamo una famiglia sempre in espansione a macchia d'olio
> 
> conseguenza la mia conoscenza della lingua italiana e composta in buona parte dei vari dialetti e ogni tanto qualche frase dialettale esce fuori cmq non lo vedo come un difetto anzi si puo che sia una caratteristica del mio modo d'essere..



Beh, ti capisco, io sono romana di nascita, ma la mia famiglia proviene da altre regioni (Sardegna e Sicilia)   beh, mai come te, però!  

A volte sono un po' pignola con le correzioni, ma è difficile capire se alcuni errori siano "voluti" o meno...  

Comunque, permangono i miei dubbi riguardo a quella frase!  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Condivido tutto quello che hai detto, ma questa traduzione non mi convince!
> Scusami, ma non riesco proprio a capire perché tu traduca "our mothers are goona cook" con "Le nostre madri stando andando a cucinare"...
> 
> HELP!!!


 
perche e la stessa cosa 

le nostre madri stanno andando a cucinare!!
our mothers are going to cook!! "frase formale""formal phrase"
our mothers are gonna cook!! " frase informale""informal phrase"
le nostre madri stanno andando a cucinare

questo perche nella lingua inglese una medesima parola 
puo essere usata in varie sentenze"*formale/informale*"
che completera la frase con lo stesso significato.

un altro esempio di 2 frasi differenti ma con lo stesso significato:

The skyscraper is tall "frase formale""formal phrase"
Il grattacielo e alto
The skyscraper is high " frase informale""informal phrase"
Il grattacielo e alto

PS c'e da considerare la dialettica della lingua inglese che puo avere delle significative differenze tra di loro "esempio UK english vs US english"


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> perche e la stessa cosa
> 
> le nostre madri stanno andando a cucinare!!
> our mothers are going to cook!! "frase formale""formal phrase"
> our mothers are gonna cook!! " frase informale""informal phrase"
> le nostre madri stanno andando a cucinare
> 
> questo perche nella lingua inglese una medesima parola
> puo essere usata in varie sentenze"*formale/informale*"
> che completera la frase con lo stesso significato.
> 
> un altro esempio di 2 frasi differenti ma con lo stesso significato:
> 
> The skyscraper is tall "frase formale""formal phrase"
> Il grattacielo e alto
> The skyscraper is high " frase informale""informal phrase"
> Il grattacielo e alto
> 
> PS c'e da considerare la dialettica della lingua inglese che puo avere delle significative differenze tra di loro "esempio UK english vs US english"



Oddio, non riesco proprio a farmi capire!  Lo so che "going to"= "gonna", non stavo contestando questo! 

Ti faccio un altro esempio; come tradurresti: "I'm going to buy a new car"? 
Secondo me, in italiano si traduce: "Comprerò (_Ho intenzione di comprare_) una macchina nuova" 
Io intendevo "our mothers are gonna cook!" nello stesso modo...  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Oddio, non riesco proprio a farmi capire!  Lo so che "going to"= "gonna", non stavo contestando questo!
> 
> Ti faccio un altro esempio; come tradurresti: "I'm going to buy a new car"?
> Secondo me, in italiano si traduce: "Comprerò (_Ho intenzione di comprare_) una macchina nuova"
> Io intendevo "our mothers are gonna cook!" nello stesso modo...
> 
> Ciao, Laura


eeheh ok ti rendo la vita piu semplice
traduci our mothers are gonna cook e poi our mothers are going to cook


Tomorrow I am going to buy a new car "frase formale""formal phrase"
Domani *andrò* a comprare una nuova automobile
Tomorrow I'm gonna buy a new car" frase informale""informal phrase"
Domani *andrò* a comprare una nuova automobile​
LMAO ​


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> eeheh ok ti rendo la vita piu semplice
> traduci our mothers are gonna cook e poi our mothers are going to cook
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to buy a new car "frase formale""formal phrase"
> Domani *andrò* a comprare una nuova automobile
> Tomorrow I'm gonna buy a new car" frase informale""informal phrase"
> Domani *andrò* a comprare una nuova automobile​
> LMAO ​



 Oddio, sto impazzendo!!!  Continuo a ripetere, secondo me la corretta traduzione non è "Domani andrò a comprare una nuova auto", ma "domani comprerò una nuova auto"...  

Scusa, ma, allora, come tradurresti "It's going to rain"???  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## Idioteque

Riporto quanto dice la mia grammatica...  

1. "I am going to do something" = I have already decided to do it, I intend to do it:
example: 
A: There's a film on television tonight. Are you going to watch it?
B: No, I'm tired. I'm going to have an early night.

2. "I am going to do something"= I've decided to do it (but perhaps not arranged to do it)
example:
A: The windows are dirty.
B: Yes, I know. I'm going to clean them later. (=I've decided to clkean them but I haven't arranged to clean them)

3. You can also say that "something is going to happen" in the future. When we say that "something is going to happen", the situation now makes us believe this.
Examples:
"Look at those black clouds! It's going to rain."
"I feel terrible. I think I'm going to be sick"


Was I finally clear???  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## wullieb22

hi , sorry to have everyone in a pickle about this one . what happened was, i had dinner with 2 italian girls who were visiting scotland . they bought me an italian dictionary and in it , they wrote me a message in italian . part of the message was, *'' William ci mancherai ! Ti aspettiamo in Italia ! Ma cucineranno le nostre mamme !! ''*. the girls cooked dinner that night and complained that it didn't taste right , so i presumed that they were saying something about their mothers are going to cook next time . but i wasn't sure. i hope this enlightens everyone to the context of the phrase . thanks again .


----------



## Idioteque

wullieb22 said:
			
		

> hi , sorry to have everyone in a pickle about this one . what happened was, i had dinner with 2 italian girls who were visiting scotland . they bought me an italian dictionary and in it , they wrote me a message in italian . part of the message was, *'' William ci mancherai ! Ti aspettiamo in Italia ! Ma cucineranno le nostre mamme !! ''*. the girls cooked dinner that night and complained that it didn't taste right , so i presumed that they were saying something about their mothers are going to cook next time . but i wasn't sure. i hope this enlightens everyone to the context of the phrase . thanks again .



We finally get it!!!  And I think I was right!!!  

It means: "William, we'll be missing you! We'll be waiting for you to come to Italy! But then our mums are going to cook!!!"
That's to say: when you come to Italy, our mother are gonna cook (and it's better, because they are better cooks than us!) 
So, you were right Willie!  

I hope I was clear! 

To AmericanoNYC: Is it clear now? 

Ciao, Laura


----------



## wullieb22

Ciao Laura , molte grazie per tuo aiuto


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Oddio, sto impazzendo!!!  Continuo a ripetere, secondo me la corretta traduzione non è "Domani andrò a comprare una nuova auto", ma "domani comprerò una nuova auto"...
> 
> Scusa, ma, allora, come tradurresti "It's going to rain"???
> 
> Ciao, Laura


*gosh!*
It's going to rain "*sta per piovere*"
It's looks like rain "*sta per piovere*"

se invece vuoi usare la parola *pioverà* la frase sarà 
today It's going to rain *"oggi pioverà"*

*Andrò* *a* *comprare* una lampadina 
*comprerò *una lampadina 

verbo regolare
*Andare* (_to go_) usato per future predizioni oppure azioni,intenzioni
*Io andrò **Tu andrai **Egli/Ella andrà *

*Noi andremo **Voi andrete **Essi andranno **I am going* 
Used for future predictions or express planned events or intentions

*I am going* = *Io andrò *

"gonna", does it mean "going to" ?

Yup. "gonna" is an accepted "eye dialect" spelling for the
most common American pronunciation of the "(be) going (to)"
future construction, as in "I'm gonna kick some butt".


----------



## AmericanoNYC

se vogliamo proprio fare i dottori

I'm going to buy a new car
I'm =io
going=vado
to=a
buy= comprare
a=una
new=nuova
car=automobile

io vado a comprare una nuova automobile

*vado*=As a verb, 'vado' is the 
1st Person singular indicative of the verb '*andare*'


----------



## Idioteque

wullieb22 said:
			
		

> Ciao Laura , molte grazie per tuo aiuto



Figurati! Spero che tu corregga i miei numerosi errori in Inglese in futuro!  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> *gosh!*
> It's going to rain "*sta per piovere*"
> It's looks like rain "*sta per piovere*"
> 
> se invece vuoi usare la parola *pioverà* la frase sarà
> today It's going to rain *"oggi pioverà"*
> 
> *Andrò* *a* *comprare* una lampadina
> *comprerò *una lampadina
> 
> verbo regolare
> *Andare* (_to go_) usato per future predizioni oppure azioni,intenzioni
> *Io andrò **Tu andrai **Egli/Ella andrà *
> 
> *Noi andremo **Voi andrete **Essi andranno **I am going*
> Used for future predictions or express planned events or intentions
> 
> *I am going* = *Io andrò *
> 
> "gonna", does it mean "going to" ?
> 
> Yup. "gonna" is an accepted "eye dialect" spelling for the
> most common American pronunciation of the "(be) going (to)"
> future construction, as in "I'm gonna kick some butt".



Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, allora...


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> se vogliamo proprio fare i dottori
> 
> I'm going to buy a new car
> I'm =io
> going=vado
> to=a
> buy= comprare
> a=una
> new=nuova
> car=automobile
> 
> io vado a comprare una nuova automobile
> 
> *vado*=As a verb, 'vado' is the
> 1st Person singular indicative of the verb '*andare*'



Ok, ok, non scaldarti...   qui nessuno vuole fare il "dottore"!  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, non scaldarti...  qui nessuno vuole fare il "dottore"!
> 
> Ciao, Laura


 
 lo so che di bruccia perche ho ragione be non te scotta'


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> lo so che di bruccia perche ho ragione be non te scotta'



Sei sicuro di aver ragione?   non mi brucia affatto, perché ho ragione!  E anche se avessi torto, beh, felice di imparare cose nuove....


----------



## grappa

Mid western english is different from east cost english


----------



## grappa

coast.......mi scusi


----------



## Idioteque

grappa said:
			
		

> Mid western english is different from east cost english



Welcome to WR, grappa!  
Sorry, but I don't understand what you are talking about...  

Bye, Laura


----------



## grappa

Sorry Laura,

The guy from new york was speaking about different english dialects. I am from a different part of america and I have difficulty understanding folks from his part of the country but we speak the same dialect it is a matter of accent. A dialect would be a language like gulah which is spoken on the barrier islands off the coast of the carolinas. Gulah is an english dialect spoken by slaves and continues to this day to be spoken on these islands


----------



## AmericanoNYC

grappa said:
			
		

> Mid western english is different from east cost english


yep but some time the UK english sound funny


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Sei sicuro di aver ragione?  non mi brucia affatto, perché ho ragione!  E anche se avessi torto, beh, felice di imparare cose nuove....


 
mi hai appena detto che stiamo dicendo la stessa
e adesso mi dici che hai ragione te mavalalala


----------



## Idioteque

grappa said:
			
		

> Sorry Laura,
> 
> The guy from new york was speaking about different english dialects. I am from a different part of america and I have difficulty understanding folks from his part of the country but we speak the same dialect it is a matter of accent. A dialect would be a language like gulah which is spoken on the barrier islands off the coast of the carolinas. Gulah is an english dialect spoken by slaves and continues to this day to be spoken on these islands



Oh, now I get it...  it's quite interesting... I didn't know that there were so many accent differences in the various areas of US.... Are there differences even in grammar or in vocabulary? Or does it only concern the accent?  

Bye, Laura

PS: Please, correct my poor English!


----------



## Idioteque

AmericanoNYC said:
			
		

> mi hai appena detto che stiamo dicendo la stessa
> e adesso mi dici che hai ragione te mavalalala



Credo che il nostro "diverbio" sia decisamente off-topic..  .  
Comunque, ho ragione io... o, al limite, abbiamo ragione entrambi!!!


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Credo che il nostro "diverbio" sia decisamente off-topic..  .
> Comunque, ho ragione io... o, al limite, abbiamo ragione entrambi!!!


ok I give up!!


----------



## grappa

Laura,

Sorry for my late reply. Yes the accent difference is very evident. The differecences are in vocabulary primarily, as well as accent. 

Guy from New York, 

I apologize for being off topic. 

Grappa


----------

